

Digsby Open Sourced - jarito
http://blog.digsby.com/archives/1947/

======
sdiwakar
Is this an indication that Digsby is going out of business?

~~~
mikedougherty
dotSyntax, LLC was acquired by Tagged, Inc in April last year
([http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/19/tagged-buys-popular-
sociali...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/19/tagged-buys-popular-
socialinstant-messaging-client-digsby/)).

